# Cracked Dashboard



## abed.hatab (Jan 11, 2022)

Murano 2011 and onwards all suffer from cracked dashboard within 3 years of use.
I have indoors parking and got those cracks in the dashboard vinyl even without direct UV sunlight.
This is definitely a defect inherent into the dashboard material and Nissan should do a recall for all such cases world wide through their local dealers and distributers.
Anything short of that would certainly be dishonesty in my opinion.


----------

